# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  آردوینو چیست و اشنایی مختصر با آردوینو

## omidtt

آردوینو چیست؟

آردوینو ابزاری است برای تولید کامپیوترهایی که نسبت به کامپیوتر شخصی شما، مقدار بیشتری از دنیای فیزیکی را احساس و کنترل می کنند. این ابزار، یک پلت فرم محاسباتی فیزیکی open-source است که بر اساس یک برد میکروکنترلر ساده تهیه شده، و نیز یک محیط توسعه برای نوشتن نرم افزار جهت کار با برد می باشد.

آردوینو می تواند جهت ایجاد اشیای تعاملی، گرفتن ورودی از تعداد زیادی سوییچ و حسگر، و کنترل تنوعی از لامپ ها، موتورها، و سایر خروجی های فیزیکی به کار گرفته شود. پروژه های آردوینو می توانند مستقل باشند، و یا با نرم افزاری که روی کامپیوتر شما در حال اجراست(مثل Flash ، Processing، MaxMSP)، ارتباط برقرار کند.  شما می توانید بردها را به طور دستی مونتاژ کنید و یا به صورت از پیش مونتاژ شده، خریداری کنید؛ محیط برنامه نویسی open-source را می توانید به صورت رایگان دانلود کنید.

زبان برنامه نویسی آردوینو، یک پیاده سازی از Wiring(یک پلت فرم محاسباتی و فیزیکی مشابه) است، که بر اساس محیط برنامه نویسی چندرسانه ای Processing کار می کند.
چرا آردوینو؟

تعداد زیادی میکروکنترلر و پلت فرم میکروکنترلر دیگر، جهت محاسبات فیزیکی موجود است. بردهای Parallax Basic Stamp، Netmedia's BX-24، Phidgets، MIT's Handyboard و بسیاری بردهای دیگر، عملکرد مشابهی را ارائه می دهند. کلیه این ابزارها، جزئیات درهم و برهمی از برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر را برداشته و آن را در یک پکیج easy-to-use جمع بندی نموده اند. برد آردوینو همچنین فرایند کار با میکروکنترلرها را تسهیل می کند. لیکن مزایایی را برای معلمان، دانش آموزان و مبتدیان علاقه مند در کلیه سیستم های دیگر ارائه می دهد:

    ارزان -  در مقایسه با سایر پلت فرم های میکروکنترلر، بردهای آردوینو نسبتاً ارزان هستند. ارزان ترین نسخه از ماژول آردوینو می تواند به صورت دستی مونتاژ شود، و حتی ماژول های آردوینو از پیش مونتاژ شده، کمتراز 50 دلار قیمت دارد.
    مستقل از سیستم عامل (Cross-platform) - نرم افزار آردوینو روی سیستم های عامل ویندوز، مکینتاش OSX و لینوکس اجرا می شود. اکثر سیستم های میکروکنترلر منحصر به ویندوز شده اند.
    محیط برنامه نویسی شفاف و ساده - محیط برنامه نویسی آردوینو برای استفاده مبتدیان، ساده است، در عین حال جهت استفاده ی کاربران حرفه ای از مزیتها نیز به اندازه کافی منعطف است. برای مدرسان، بر اساس محیط برنامه نویسی Processing به راحتی قابل استفاده است، بدین ترتیب، دانش آموزانی که برنامه نویسی در آن محیط را یاد می گیرند، با ظاهر و باطن آردوینو آشنا خواهند شد.

    نرم افزار قابل توسعه و open-source - نرم افزار آردوینو به صورت یک ابزار open-source منتشر شده است که برای توسعه توسط برنامه نویسان باتجربه موجود می باشد. این زبان می تواند از طریق کتابخانه های C++‎ گسترش یابد، و افرای که می خواهند جزئیات فنی را بفهمند، می توانند از آردوینو گریزی به زبان برنامه نویسی AVR C که زبان پایه ی آن است، بزنند. به طور مشابه اگر بخواهید، می توانید مستقیما کد AVR-C را درون برنامه های آردوینو خود درج کنید.
    سخت افزار قابل توسعه و open-source - آردوینو بر اساس میکروکنترلرهای ATMEGA8 و ATMEGA168 شرکت Atmel پایه ریزی شده اند. طرح ماژول ها تحت لیسانس Creative Commons مجوز گرفته اند، بنابراین طراحان با تجربه مدار، می توانند ماژول خود را ساخته، توسعه داده و آن را بهبود ببخشند. حتی کاربران نسبتاً بی تجربه می توانند یک نسخه بردبوردی از ماژول را جهت فهم شیوه کار آن بسازند و هزینه ای جهت آن نپردازند. 

منبع : http://rouzegar.com

----------


## unique2017

بی نهایت سپاس از مطلب عالی تون

----------

